# burbank2broward's a3 build thread



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

This build thread might take a while to finish but ill start it up anyways. Most of you dont know me because I had a VW before and mostly was on the GOLF/GTI VI section. Anyways short story goes.... A few weeks after SoWo 2012 I decided to part out my car and get something worth while to drive. Since my golf was an auto I was bored out of my mind driving it. Anyways.... I sold the air, wheels, exhaust, intake, etc etc and had money saved up and ready for the new car. But life threw me one of the biggest curve balls...... My father passed away on July 1st 2012 from a random heart attack at the age of 51. So instead of saving the money towards my new car.... I gave it all to my mom to help with bills and expenses. This build will most likely be little small mods here and there and when I move out and my mom is ok on her own I will start adding more of the expensive mods, aka suspension and wheels.

Heres some pics of my old car.... GOLF 2.5L MK6, V2 autopilot air ride , 1552 tarmacs colormatched candy white, eurojet exhaust, nuespeed p flo intake, GAYOMATIC transmission










































































Heres a pic of my new car

2013 Audi a3 2.0t 6spd MT










heres a pic of my first mod

MONSTER MATS! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> But life threw me one of the biggest curve balls...... My father passed away on July 1st 2012 from a random heart attack at the age of 51. So instead of saving the money towards my new car.... I gave it all to my mom to help with bills and expenses. This build will most likely be little small mods here and there and when I move out and my mom is ok on her own I will start adding more of the expensive mods, aka suspension and wheels.


Welcome! :beer:

Sorry about your loss. You're a good person for doing what you did to help your mom out.

Can't wait to see what you have in stored for us :thumbup:


----------



## dracz91 (Jan 5, 2009)

can't wait to see what you have in store for this car man. Purp macs  lol

you got some pretty dope rolling shots of your old car. :laugh::wave:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

dracz91 said:


> can't wait to see what you have in store for this car man. Purp macs  lol
> 
> you got some pretty dope rolling shots of your old car. :laugh::wave:


i wonder who shot them....  :heart: u danny ( no **** )


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

here are some proper shots I took tonight :beer:



rear2 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


front1 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


side1 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

just ordered another little small mod








- for headlights








- for fogs

hopefully it will look something close to this


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

this car is my motivation. I was photoshopping my grill last night and I really like the clean look of the chrome vs all blacked out. Also I've always wanted a pair of polished/chrome wheels.... That kind of setup was going to be my next set setup when I still had my golf.... this is how I want my car to look. fishbowl and all :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

another small mod to match my new headlights coming in!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Needs lows bud.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Needs lows bud.


WELL F U TOO KARL :heart:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

had an eventful day today..... I debaged my car and gave her, her first bath. :thumbup:

here are some pics

*debaged*










*clean cars are clean*










*sparkles*:what:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hid upgrade next?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> WELL F U TOO KARL :heart:


:laugh:


----------



## a3onfire (Apr 21, 2012)

do u work on wolfcars?? or u just know this place ??


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

did a little photoshop to see how my car would look with these wheels. VMR V705. I'm really digging the style. Once I move out and get life in ordered will would most likely get these. If nothing else grabs my attention

original image










photoshopped


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn i think i based my wheel tutorial on it haha, elarning to draw wheels on solidworks


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

update: I just installed the headlights and fog lights... I must say I'm really impressed how the headlights turned out. I used to have 8k HIDS in my halogens on my golf and I used to get complaints that I would blind people driving etc etc. With these Nokya they look like HIDS but still act as normal headlights. AMAZING I must say.

I still have a few things I want to do to make the look better, like remove DRLS and cornering lights with Vag-Com etc etc


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:thumbup: baby steps.. one little thing at a time, it'll keep you interested and your pockets semi-full


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

i just ordered a sline emblem badge to go with the rest of the sline badges that already came on my car but for some reason the new a3s dont get an S-Line emblem for the front. Its really weird. I have S-line on the outside of my car, inside in the trim, the steering wheel is the sporty one, the shifter is the leather one, etc etc

only the quattros come with that little emblem on the grille...

sline trim and badges that came with the car










sline front emblem badge










here is how it is going to look (found a pic on someones else's build thread)


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

i read this on another forum

"starting with the 2009 facelift S-line is now an exterior trim package--upgraded bumpers, spoiler and fender badges. It's a standard feature for the 2012+ model year."


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I went to see my widow sticker about this sline ordeal and I found this











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

so the License Plate lights that I bought threw a code so I'm going to try these. They seem like OEM bulbs but with a blue tint. hopefully it'll match my headlights that I bought.

http://www.tunersdepot.com/Lighting...Bulbs---2010-Audi-A3--67095.html?yy=2010;2010


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> so the License Plate lights that I bought threw a code so I'm going to try these. They seem like OEM bulbs but with a blue tint. hopefully it'll match my headlights that I bought.
> 
> http://www.tunersdepot.com/Lighting...Bulbs---2010-Audi-A3--67095.html?yy=2010;2010


If those don't work out, I've been told the A8 tag lights work. I personally have the Ziza bulbs from ECS with no problems whatsoever, even after splicing them with my euro LED tails


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So im trying to figure out how to disable my DRLs and Cornering Lights in my head lights. But when I google search I only find things for the LED DRLS and nothing for regular DRLS... is there anyone that knows VAG-COM or anyone that can help me out or lead me in the right direction? it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> So im trying to figure out how to disable my DRLs and Cornering Lights in my head lights. But when I google search I only find things for the LED DRLS and nothing for regular DRLS... is there anyone that knows VAG-COM or anyone that can help me out or lead me in the right direction? it would be greatly appreciated.


Can be done with VAGCOM. I've seen a few cables for sale recently in the classifieds. Would be worth picking one up.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried to do vagcom my DRLs and cornering lights last night and its hella confusing and I couldn't seem to get them to go off when I had my fogs only on.... so I just put everything back to normal and I might order some LEDS or bulbs to place in my DRLs.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Where did you order the S-Line front badge, ECS?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

GunKata said:


> Where did you order the S-Line front badge, ECS?


nah i found it cheaper here

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/pr...=1231&osCsid=e0a7d85493559ca6a904e0127a56b596


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> so the License Plate lights that I bought threw a code so I'm going to try these. They seem like OEM bulbs but with a blue tint. hopefully it'll match my headlights that I bought.
> 
> http://www.tunersdepot.com/Lighting...Bulbs---2010-Audi-A3--67095.html?yy=2010;2010


heres the results


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

them license plate lights are pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbup: Looks good - pretty white looking it seems? no codes, yes?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Just found em on ebay for $19.99 shipped for two - going to confirm with the seller then place an order.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> them license plate lights are pretty good! :thumbup:


thanks! 




GunKata said:


> :thumbup: Looks good - pretty white looking it seems? no codes, yes?


yup no codes  :thumbup:


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Ordering now. No resistor is one less thing to worry about :thumbup: 

Thanks for the info. 

$13.95 with shipping now!


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

but you need two, right?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> but you need two, right?


 Its that price for 2. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120868822783


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

FINALLY GOT IT!! Looks hella OEM+!! sline badge installed


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Its that price for 2.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120868822783


 oh nice, thanks for posting that :thumbup: 



Burbank2broward said:


> FINALLY GOT IT!! Looks hella OEM+!! sline badge installed


 looks good - how did you go about installing it? the backing of mine from ECS looks sorta weird - did you have to remove the front bumper itself to get to the grille or?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

GunKata said:


> oh nice, thanks for posting that :thumbup:


 Looks like they increased the price $2 since i bought mine few hours ago. :thumbdown:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

GunKata said:


> oh nice, thanks for posting that :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> looks good - how did you go about installing it? the backing of mine from ECS looks sorta weird - did you have to remove the front bumper itself to get to the grille or?


 i think in ur situation best thing is to remove the quatrro badge with some fishing line and 3m tape this one on...... did u get the same badge as me??? if so u would want to remove the quattro badge, it has some clips in the back, first things first u gotta remove those clips i guess.... to install it u need to first put on the clips with ur fingers onto the grill..... make sure u dont drop them in there! and then when u have the clips on the grill (on the horizontal piece)....you slide the badge WHILE PUSHING ON THE CLIPS FROM BEHIND SO THEY DONT FALL OFF and it should slide right into place...... my gf helped me with mine because she has smaller fingers to fit in the grill....... i also just removed mine and will be installing it again today because the clips i got are just bare metal so im going to paint them so they dont rust. ill try and post pics of the process so u can see what i mean.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres a DIY I came up with for attaching the sline badge to newer a3 models: 

*DIY ON INSTALLING SLINE EMBLEM ON NEW A3 MODELS:* 

heres a pic of the badge that I used: 










First and formost I received the badge but the clips to connect it were just plain metal. So in order for it to not rust I painted them with Valspar max Anti Rust black gloss paint. 














































Heres the tricky part. You might need someone with small fingers to do this next step. I used my girlfriend! 

Note: You want to bend the clips a little wider so when you attach them to the grille it wont be super tight. 

You want to install the clips with the long piece downwards and the two teeth uptop. Slide the clip into the grill and make sure to not drop it and clip the clip onto the horizontal bar. Make sure when you clip the clips to the grill you keep referring to the badge so it can line up. 



















Next you want to push the badge onto the grill with simultaneously holding the back of the clips and push them together 










Once you feel it tighten this should be the result


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey man, 

I would like to start with I'm sorry to hear about everything you have gone through but i'm very glad to see that you are so strong and carrying through. I really loved your Golf and I cant wait to see the path you take for your A3. 

Little by little, as time goes by I'm sure your gonna have a Dope A3. 

:beer:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

since it was a sunny day in south florida i gave her a bath


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

got bored at work so I did a little photoshop on my car and how I would like it to look in the future


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I just ordered the Diesel Geek Sigma-6 short shifter. I'm super stoked. Cant wait for it to come in. I have only heard great/amazing reviews about this product. 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/6_Speed_VW_Short_Shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htm


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

My diesel geek short shifter was awaiting my arrival when I got home today..... only two words came to my mind when I opened the package...... QUALITY PARTS. It looks so solid. 

heres a pic. Im getting installed on saturday. Ill post my review a few days after install


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> My diesel geek short shifter was awaiting my arrival when I got home today..... only two words came to my mind when I opened the package...... QUALITY PARTS. It looks so solid.
> 
> heres a pic. Im getting installed on saturday. Ill post my review a few days after install


 You won't be disappointed dude. Feels stock, minus the shorter throws :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

*Diesel Geek SS REVIEW*

Its still breaking in a little. Diesel geek states a 7-10 break in period.... but all i can say.... ITS AMAZING AND SO PRECISE. U push the shift knob and you feel like you are one with the car. Its hard to explain. It feels so direct. If you wanna be in 3rd push it to 3rd and without hesitation or long ass springy throws, you are in 3rd. AMAZING PRODUCT. Whoever is on the edge with buying it... buy it - Don't hesitate. Best 200$ I've ever spent. Literally out of all the mods on my old car and this car this mod is the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> *Diesel Geek SS REVIEW*
> 
> Its still breaking in a little. Diesel geek states a 7-10 break in period.... but all i can say.... ITS AMAZING AND SO PRECISE. U push the shift knob and you feel like you are one with the car. Its hard to explain. It feels so direct. If you wanna be in 3rd push it to 3rd and without hesitation or long ass springy throws, you are in 3rd. AMAZING PRODUCT. Whoever is on the edge with buying it... buy it - Don't hesitate. Best 200$ I've ever spent. Literally out of all the mods on my old car and this car this mod is the best thing I've ever done.


:thumbup: Love mine too


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

A little update:

My Gf bought me some HIDs and paid for the installation for xmas... anddddd I have a good feeling that I might be getting coils soon....she keeps hinting and asking me what type of coils are good and how much they are etc etc...

anyways here's a few pics of the lights and the install, they are 6ks. I'm extremely happy with them. Clean install and the lights are awesome. They look close to oem bi xenons. Plus the DRLs don't look stupid with them now. They are 100X better than the 8ks I had on my golf. I felt like those were too blue but these are perfect.











Night photo










OH and I also put back the Carpet Mats that came extra with the car. They feel more comfortable to drive and shift in. With a size 14 shoe and being almost 6'4 that extra inch/half inch that the monsters mats take up made it hard to drive and feel comfortable. (that's not what she said )


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Awesome gf. Can we share....her wallet? :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Awesome gf. Can we share....her wallet? :thumbup:


haha let me ask :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Are those HID's in stock housings?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Are those HID's in stock housings?


Yea, they aren't super bright and blinding.... they are actually aimed correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Have you sold the monster mats, and if not would you like to?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

*UPDATE!* Made my car sound like a racekor. I did a res delete and I took a video in the cabin right after I got it done. I freaking love it. I love any type of exhaust period and I miss the tone of my 2.5 with a full cat back and this brings me back to that somewhat


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> OH and I also put back the Carpet Mats that came extra with the car. They feel more comfortable to drive and shift in. *With a size 14 shoe and being almost 6'4 *that extra inch/half inch that the monsters mats take up made it hard to drive and feel comfortable. (that's not what she said )


I am curious, does the car feel spacious to you? I'm 5' 11" so when people ask if taller people can fit I have no idea what to say


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I am curious, does the car feel spacious to you? I'm 5' 11" so when people ask if taller people can fit I have no idea what to say


Ya I fit pretty well. I wish there was a bit more leg room but I dont mind it. Also I feel bad for the person who sits behind me in the back seat because my seat is pushed back quite a bit. lol


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres a flyby of my res delete. I wish it sounded louder like my 2.5 but I cant complain that much. It sounds pretty raw.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> Heres a flyby of my res delete. I wish it sounded louder like my 2.5 but I cant complain that much. It sounds pretty raw.



i like the sound of it.......how did you do this? probably much cheaper than getting a catback huh?


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm 6'5 with a size 13 shoe and the headroom is fine and I agree about the so-so legroom! I also wish the steering wheel would go up more because that would make it quite a bit comfier! 

On a side not your gf seems awesome, definitely keep her around. I wish mine bought me hid's, but instead I bought her hid's and installed them on her truck and car. 

Keep up the good work man, and feel free to give pointers on how to get the gf to buy me car parts! :laugh:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

aznsap said:


> i like the sound of it.......how did you do this? probably much cheaper than getting a catback huh?


Go to a muffler shop and ask to get your resonator removed. It only costs 50$. I payed 50$ cash for mine.



06A3Stage2 said:


> I'm 6'5 with a size 13 shoe and the headroom is fine and I agree about the so-so legroom! I also wish the steering wheel would go up more because that would make it quite a bit comfier!
> 
> On a side not your gf seems awesome, definitely keep her around. I wish mine bought me hid's, but instead I bought her hid's and installed them on her truck and car.
> 
> Keep up the good work man, and feel free to give pointers on how to get the gf to buy me car parts! :laugh:



Well it helps that Ive been dating her for almost 4 years :laugh:

and ya I agree... I wish the steering wheel would go up higher... I was actually looking to get a flat bottom steering wheel like the s3 one but they are around 600$ :banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> and ya I agree... I wish the steering wheel would go up higher... I was actually looking to get a flat bottom steering wheel like the *s3 one but they are around 600$* :banghead:


Sans airbag!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sans airbag!


yup more like 1500 with from what I have found. If not more.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> Go to a muffler shop and ask to get your resonator removed. It only costs 50$. I payed 50$ cash for mine.


 this is the resonator after the cat right? do you have a downpipe? 

i have a downpipe/stage 2 so i'm wondering if it'll be too loud...


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

aznsap said:


> this is the resonator after the cat right? do you have a downpipe?
> 
> i have a downpipe/stage 2 so i'm wondering if it'll be too loud...


 no i dont have a DP. My buddy who has a mk6 gti is stage 2 and has no res and DP and it sounds dope!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

aznsap said:


> this is the resonator after the cat right? do you have a downpipe?
> 
> i have a downpipe/stage 2 so i'm wondering if it'll be too loud...


 You could always get the 42DD resonator delete pipe with their "performance resonator" option. It's $175 and includes a smaller resonator (our stock resonator is really more like a muffler) so it tames some of the harshness of having no resonator at all.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So i havent updated my thread in a while..... 

*GOOD NEWS*

2 weekends ago I won a Fully loaded APR ECU upgrade for my car at the USPmotorsports Festival of power and shine!!!

Heres a video of my reaction 







*BAD NEWS*

so my car is having crazy electrical issues. my DRL bulb on the drivers side stays on 24/7 and it says that the bulb is out when the lights are on..... and I have this huge ass bulb out warning... and dont know what the problem is. I went to USP today to check it out because they were the ones to install my HIDS....so they ordered me new DRL bulbs to see if that would help and if not they will have to look into it more......

*GOOD NEWS*

on a good note i got a newsouth boost gauge installed today










my next mod is suspension..... I could already be on air right now, but I have been saving up for something special for my gf of 4 yrs....


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Couple things.
I bought the Dieselgeek because of you, should be here tomorrow. Also I have the newsouth boost gauge waiting for install, was just waiting for the shifter to come. Lastly



Burbank2broward said:


> my next mod is suspension..... I could already be on air right now, but I have been saving up for something special for my gf of 4 yrs....


Time for some :beer:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> Couple things.
> I bought the Dieselgeek because of you, should be here tomorrow. Also I have the newsouth boost gauge waiting for install, was just waiting for the shifter to come. Lastly
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: you'll love them both! The Diesel Geek feels so direct.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> A little update:
> 
> My Gf bought me some HIDs and paid for the installation for xmas... anddddd I have a good feeling that I might be getting coils soon....she keeps hinting and asking me what type of coils are good and how much they are etc etc...
> 
> ...



Do some research on A3's it's been a known problem to introduce aftermarket HID's and blowing your wiper motor. Now i'm not sure if it effects your MY range, i sure had the failed wiper motor. Now i'm using the only kit on the market that is known not to blow the wiper motor, just an FYI.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

A3Performance said:


> Do some research on A3's it's been a known problem to introduce aftermarket HID's and blowing your wiper motor. Now i'm not sure if it effects your MY range, i sure had the failed wiper motor. Now i'm using the only kit on the market that is known not to blow the wiper motor, just an FYI.


I also blew my wiper motor. I was under the impression that as long as I didn't turn on my HID's on when my wipers were on then I would have no problem. I was incorrect. :facepalm::facepalm:

Are you using the Well Done HID kit? Or which one are you using which does not blow out the wiper motor? I have a new wiper motor waiting in box, but need to switch out the HID kit first. :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

BeeFam said:


> I also blew my wiper motor. I was under the impression that as long as I didn't turn on my HID's on when my wipers were on then I would have no problem. I was incorrect. :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Are you using the Well Done HID kit? Or which one are you using which does not blow out the wiper motor? I have a new wiper motor waiting in box, but need to switch out the HID kit first. :thumbup:


I dont have any problem with my wiper motor..... Im using the HID kit that USPmotorsport has. It was installed by them as well..... the only problem I have is that stupid DRL problem. Im going to go to the dealer tomorrow and see whats up.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and heres a pic of me peaking 18lbs


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> I dont have any problem with my wiper motor..... Im using the HID kit that USPmotorsport has. It was installed by them as well..... the only problem I have is that stupid DRL problem. Im going to go to the dealer tomorrow and see whats up.


You don't get it, it's not that you have a problem with the wiper motor... The problem is you will, do some searching on your own. There's even a TSB from Audi stating blow wiper motors due to aftermarket Xenons on A3's. I'm only looking you out, mine took almost 2 years to blow the motor but it did..


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

enjoying the build as always dude :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also hate to say it, but this looks like a blinding light pattern. 










Compared to a proper cut off.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> *GOOD NEWS*
> 
> on a good note i got a newsouth boost gauge installed today


Did you install the boost gauge and/or the short shifter both of them arrived at my house and I want to see if this is something I can do myself.

NVM on the short shifter you have the newer model shifter which the videos cover but mine is not the exact same.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> oh and heres a pic of me peaking 18lbs


Does that boost gauge fit OVER the steering column cover, or does it replace it? If it simply fits over the existing column cover, hows the fit and finish? Secure? Any give?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

snubbs64 said:


> Does that boost gauge fit OVER the steering column cover, or does it replace it? If it simply fits over the existing column cover, hows the fit and finish? Secure? Any give?


newsouth column pod. it installs on top of the steering column. i think it has double sided tape.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> newsouth column pod. it installs on top of the steering column. i think it has double sided tape.


Newsouth has pod for the MKIV that actually replace the top of the steering column casing, which i would much prefer. I'm considering one of these, anyway. I know for the MKiv the ones that mounted on top of the existing case instead of replacing had a tendency to develop some movement, though mild. Either way, looks like a nice setup and nicely matched gauge.

Any shots of the gauge lit up showing it against the stock gauges?

The build is looking pretty awesome so far, keep it up!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

GunKata said:


> enjoying the build as always dude :thumbup:


thnx bud :heart:



A3Performance said:


> You don't get it, it's not that you have a problem with the wiper motor... The problem is you will, do some searching on your own. There's even a TSB from Audi stating blow wiper motors due to aftermarket Xenons on A3's. I'm only looking you out, mine took almost 2 years to blow the motor but it did..


Well then I'm Fd.... they are already installed and everything. I got them from USPmotorsports and they also installed them... 



Ponto said:


> Also hate to say it, but this looks like a blinding light pattern.
> 
> Compared to a proper cut off.


this was taken on a incline and not a flat surface.




snubbs64 said:


> Does that boost gauge fit OVER the steering column cover, or does it replace it? If it simply fits over the existing column cover, hows the fit and finish? Secure? Any give?


Pretty good fitment. Nice and secure



snubbs64 said:


> Newsouth has pod for the MKIV that actually replace the top of the steering column casing, which i would much prefer. I'm considering one of these, anyway. I know for the MKiv the ones that mounted on top of the existing case instead of replacing had a tendency to develop some movement, though mild. Either way, looks like a nice setup and nicely matched gauge.
> 
> Any shots of the gauge lit up showing it against the stock gauges?
> 
> The build is looking pretty awesome so far, keep it up!


thnx :heart: Ill get some shots at night. It's a prefect match with the audi white and even the red needle, so im pretty happy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah ok good good! lol Not like I live anywhere close or cloud be blinded! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

BeeFam said:


> I also blew my wiper motor. I was under the impression that as long as I didn't turn on my HID's on when my wipers were on then I would have no problem. I was incorrect. :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Are you using the Well Done HID kit? Or which one are you using which does not blow out the wiper motor? I have a new wiper motor waiting in box, but need to switch out the HID kit first. :thumbup:



These are the HIDs I have and canceler

http://uspmotorsports.com/A3CompactHIDConversionKit-H11-.html

http://uspmotorsports.com/RFBHIDWarningCancellers.html


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

snubbs64 said:


> Newsouth has pod for the MKIV that actually replace the top of the steering column casing, which i would much prefer. I'm considering one of these, anyway. I know for the MKiv the ones that mounted on top of the existing case instead of replacing had a tendency to develop some movement, though mild. Either way, looks like a nice setup and nicely matched gauge.
> 
> Any shots of the gauge lit up showing it against the stock gauges?
> 
> The build is looking pretty awesome so far, keep it up!


heres a night time shot


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Burbank2broward said:


> heres a night time shot


Did you do the install yourself?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> Did you do the install yourself?


Nah Uspmotorsports did the install


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> heres a night time shot


Yeah i'm gonna have to get myself one of those...


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I went to a local monthly vw/audi meet yesterday because a buddy of mine had vagcom and he was going.... we tried a bunch of different things and that did nothing. And then another buddy of mine told me that when he had his mkv gti his blinker light did the same thing because he was running HIDS. He told me he took everything off and went back stock and went to the dealer and they said it was his lighting control module..... so I guess ill just kill 2 birds with 1 stone and take off my HIDS so my wiper motor doesn't blow in the near future and hopefully get this stupid lighting control module fixed by the dealer  .... I'll keep you guys posted on the news.

PS anyone know any alternatives to get the HID look with halogen bulbs? I bought a set of noyka blue halogen bulbs before I had my HIDS and thats the only thing that looks similar.....


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE! So today I went and got my HIDs uninstalled for free and they put the orginal noyka halogens that I had in. Im going to go to the dealer this weekend and see what the problem is. OH, and also my buddy figured out how to disable those stupid orange sidemarkers the night he did vagcom for me. 










ALSO! I tinted my car...... I couldnt stand the heat and the sun anymore. I went with the lightest tint possible so it didnt look tacky... here is the result. I traded the owner some design work so that came out free as well. :thumbup:










Overall today was a good day and now I dont have to worry about my wiper motor blowing as well. :beer: One thing that bothers me tho is that these halogen noyka bulbs arent bright enough! 


ONE MORE THING: My Tax return is going to be nice so I might be laying frame sooner than I thought


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

dude.. spill the beans on the orange sidemarkers VCDS stuff :beer:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Brought my car to the dealer today for that DRL problem and they burnt a hole through my headlight housing......Then they tried to blame the DRL problem on my boost gauge.......Now they are getting me a new headlight and I'm praying while they are installing it the tech would be like oh this DRL light is still on and will fix it....


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> Nah Uspmotorsports did the install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Damn I was hoping you did the install yourself so you could help me  , I'm running into issues. Also Audi of Coral springs tried to blame the DRL issue on the boost gauge? That seems kinda odd.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

2.0T Dan said:


> Damn I was hoping you did the install yourself so you could help me  , I'm running into issues. Also Audi of Coral springs tried to blame the DRL issue on the boost gauge? That seems kinda odd.


 Ya but now they owe me a new headlight so it's all good lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

SO I RAN INTO ANOHTER PROBLEM!  My clutch is done. I can only get to any gears if the engine is shut off. My car will move if i shift into first gear, then press the clutch pedal and start the engine but as soon as the engine have started i can't get into second gear up to 6th gear. The clutch pedal can still be depressed and upon release it will return into original position. 

This all happened this weekend while driving. When I shifted from 3rd to 4th... when I tried getting into 4th nothing happened..... it just got stuck. 

So the dealer started to blame my clutch issues with my tune and said if they found something else when they pulled my tranny out and it wasn't the clutch it would be covered under warranty. So instead of taking a 2400$ gamble (that's what they were going to charge me), I drove to USP going 20mph in second gear and I am now in the process of ordering a southbend stage 2 endurance clutch and I'm also going to change my short shifter from diesel geek to forge. It will cost me hundreds less than the dealer. (700$ less) 

looks like no air for me before sowo :banghead::banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> SO I RAN INTO ANOHTER PROBLEM!  My clutch is done. I can only get to any gears if the engine is shut off. My car will move if i shift into first gear, then press the clutch pedal and start the engine but as soon as the engine have started i can't get into second gear up to 6th gear. The clutch pedal can still be depressed and upon release it will return into original position.
> 
> This all happened this weekend while driving. When I shifted from 3rd to 4th... when I tried getting into 4th nothing happened..... it just got stuck.
> 
> ...


 Sucks dude. Always hate those unexpected, expensive, car issues that arrive.

So I'm assuming you ARE going to SoWo though?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sucks dude. Always hate those unexpected, expensive, car issues that arrive.
> 
> So I'm assuming you ARE going to SoWo though?


 yea for sure im still going to sowo :beer:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I got the new clutch installed. All I can say its chatters like crazy. The "silent design" isn't really silent lol. Supposedly its going to die down some after the break in period..... But anyways I'm thinking of investing in a downpipe / exhaust next so I can drone out this sound a bit.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Burbank2broward said:


> So I got the new clutch installed. All I can say its chatters like crazy. The "silent design" isn't really silent lol. Supposedly its going to die down some after the break in period..... But anyways I'm thinking of investing in a downpipe / exhaust next so I can drone out this sound a bit.


 It won't. Plenty of unhappy non-failure southbend owners. 

Did you check to see if you even received the "new" Exedy center hub?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

crew219 said:


> It won't. Plenty of unhappy non-failure southbend owners.
> 
> Did you check to see if you even received the "new" Exedy center hub?


 Not too sure my car was at USP for the week and they got it Thursday and installed it Friday and I picked up the car Saturday morning..... I told them its unbearable to drive with and sounds like my car is a broken POS.....they are calling southbend to see what they can do....:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I called southbend today while at work and the DXD specialist John told me that the sound should go away slowly and its normal thats it sounds like that during the break in period and he also told me all of the new clutches they make have the "silent design" so it should be silent after the break in period.... 
at least I have some piece of mind that it will go away but only time will tell...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Burbank2broward said:


> Not too sure my car was at USP for the week and they got it Thursday and installed it Friday and I picked up the car Saturday morning..... I told them its unbearable to drive with and sounds like my car is a broken POS.....they are calling southbend to see what they can do....:banghead::banghead:


 Well the problem is that there are multiple "silent" designs. The ones that had the failures and issues all seemed to be using the sachs or unmarked hub. They claimed the Exedy hub would fix all the issues, but when HSTuning recently did a group buy for the new design, it appeared as if most people received sachs hub units. 

Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Burbank2broward said:


> So I called southbend today while at work and the DXD specialist John told me that the sound should go away slowly and its normal thats it sounds like that during the break in period and he also told me all of the new clutches they make have the "silent design" so it should be silent after the break in period....
> at least I have some piece of mind that it will go away but only time will tell...


 Worth a read: 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58318 

He supposedly has the newest disc (Exedy)


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

crew219 said:


> Worth a read:
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58318
> 
> He supposedly has the newest disc (Exedy)


 
"Cliffs notes: 

- Southbend knows old Stage 2/3 are noisy and there are hub issues on cars that AREN'T abused 
- New revisions available for warranty failures (4 spring hub now, not 6) 
- Upgrade program very reasonable for out of warranty issues 
- New parts seem to be pretty quiet for now with awesome engagement 
- VW probably has a reason for not giving us a pilot bearing, but I don't care and still wish we had one 
- The number of failures vs. the number of Southbend clutches in cars is probably pretty low 
- If you are having severe trans noise at idle, try seating the springs with a few launches it's way easier and more fun than pulling the transmission out. (I'm kind of joking here, but also a little serious)." 


*"- If you are having severe trans noise at idle, try seating the springs with a few launches it's way easier and more fun than pulling the transmission out. (I'm kind of joking here, but also a little serious)." * 

-Not sure if serious.... haha


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So at SoWo my fiance said she "wasnt feeling so well" so she decided to go back to the room and when i arrived..... she suprised me with this!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Burbank2broward said:


> So at SoWo my fiance said she "wasnt feeling so well" so she decided to go back to the room and when i arrived..... she suprised me with this!!


Sneaky sneaky! I got that filter installed :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> So at SoWo my fiance said she "wasnt feeling so well" so she decided to go back to the room and when i arrived..... she suprised me with this!!


Should tell her to get sick more often


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So not to be all sappy and emo but my girl broke the engagement off 3 weeks ago... so as an impulsive buy I bought coils and they will be arriving on Monday. :facepalm: They were a pretty good deal for ulitmos (the new and improved racelands theyre stiffer, better ride quality and they go LOW). Only 2k miles and pretty cheap. Got them for around 260+shipping. Ill post pics and give a review once they arrive.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sucks dude. 


Hop to the 9mu8 101 thread


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

just read this thread

you haven't had it easy with the car or the gf!

but with ring savings $$$ you can go all out now


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

**** sorry to hear that eh. 

Car part therapy is good to help take your mind off things though. Along with the bump thread.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Sucks dude.
> 
> 
> Hop to the 9mu8 101 thread


haha yea some nice shots in that thread :laugh:



Maitre Absolut said:


> just read this thread
> 
> you haven't had it easy with the car or the gf!
> 
> but with ring savings $$$ you can go all out now


I'm just going to save the current ring and sell it and upgrade to get a better ring to a girl who actually will appreciate it.. not to sound mean or anything lol 



Ponto said:


> **** sorry to hear that eh.
> 
> Car part therapy is good to help take your mind off things though. Along with the bump thread.


Thnx bro. Ya I've just been keeping my head up and focusing on things that make me happy. Eventually everything will fall into place.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

wearing my "low" shirt today in anticipation of a special package arriving today!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn I leave for vacation and all **** hits the fan. Sorry dude, I saw your post on IG last night and that was the first I heard of it. Now lets see these coils!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm pumped to see the coils because I think I'm gonna grab the ultimos too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm finally low again!! Install went super smooth last night, did it in 2 and a half hours or so. Theres a bit of rubbing cuz of the stock tires. 

I maxxed out the rears and the fronts.

And I still need to get my fenders rolled this weekend so it should not rub anymore

Some whoring pics


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is an edited shot


static a3 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn dude. Totally sorry to hear  I remember seeing the Accuair 100k picture too. Welp...ONTO BETTER THINGS!!

On a brighter note, car looks like she's sitting pretty :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

totes saw this on reddit


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Burbank2broward said:


> Here is an edited shot
> 
> 
> static a3 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


Nice shot, man! Car is looking good! Damn low too...hope the roads in Florida are better than they are here :laugh:

Sorry to hear about the fiancé...I know it isn't much consolation, but it really is better now than if this had happened after you guys were married. On to better things :heart:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are a few more shots at a local miami meet I went too this weekend.





























Met up with my friend at the mall. Thats his Evo X


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Got my frame notched this week because my axle was grinding on every turn lol and gave her a bath today!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So finally..... I bought my first set of 3 piece wheels!!!!..... I'm going to be picking them up next week from my buddies house. I had to order tires for them and they are being shipped and will be arriving sometime later this week. My buddy is going on vacation this weekend so I will have to wait until he's back to pick them up. Heres a teaser photoshop that I did..... I'm super excited and stoked! Enjoy 













I also added my condukt.co banner to my car! If you dont know who we are or what we are about you should check us out on facebook! Its a group my buddy and I are trying to start and get going. ( https://www.facebook.com/condukt.co )


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess the cat is out of the bag. Heres a real shot of the wheels..... still haven't mounted them yet. Going to wait until next weekend. Tires come in today or tomorrow and then I ordered wheel bolts and wheel locks and they come in next week. Enjoy


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

What the SICK!!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice man! and Started following Condukt on IG!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> What the SICK!!!






Ponto said:


> Nice man! and Started following Condukt on IG!


:thumbup: thnx man appreciate it!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I finally got them on!! Here are some pics. My fronts are spun all the way down, and the rears still have the perches in. Enjoy 




























(before I adjusted the height in the front)









(after)











fitment




















I'm going to try and take some shots with my camera tomorrow.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are some legit shots I took today. Enjoy  

Full set here: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjJ4Txgq


DSC_8846 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


DSC_8853 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


DSC_8821 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


DSC_8816 by burbank2broward, on Flickr



DSC_8817 by burbank2broward, on Flickr


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

MIND BLOWN!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks great man.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> MIND BLOWN!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4





J-Couch said:


> Looks great man.





NBPT_A3 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


thnx guys! :heart:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

dig the new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^agreed. One of my favorite wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> dig the new wheels:thumbup:





jds215 said:


> ^^^agreed. One of my favorite wheels :thumbup:


:beer::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

daaaammn


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep forgetting to update this thing.... :banghead::banghead::banghead: anyways...

A couple of weeks back my strut mounts started to make noise.... So I ordered some 034 Motorsports high density ones and new strut bearings just in case. LUCKILY for me the strut bearings came in handy. The previous owner of my coils didn't have any strut bearings attached to his strut mount so when I put in the coils the first time I didn't really think twice about it and installed them AS IS.. long story short....IN WITH THE NEW AND OUT WITH THE OLD! All I can really say is.. THEY RIDE AMAZING! They feel like I have $1k coils.... But unfortunately at the time they made my ride height higher.. BUT that didn't last long!!  I decided to remove the 2nd locking collar of my coils and spun them all the way down. 




















Overall the height went back to what it was, maybe a little bit higher but my FTG measurements are 22.75" in the front and 23" in the rear


Here is a picture for reference....

top was with squeaky mounts 

bottom is with 034 Motorsport mounts and 2nd collar removed.











Also my license plate frame got all messed up and started to get discolored so I put on my 1552 plate from and rep my homies over on the west coast! :heart:

*#datass* lol :laugh:












I also got accepted to simply clean 5 so In preparation I ordered New DRLS (one of my original ones burnt out) , licence plate lights, and headlight bulbs.



















and finally here is a pic for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

*BIG UPDATE* coming this weekend. Stay tuned


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> *BIG UPDATE*


*Big update*You're getting an SQ5?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> *BIG UPDATE* coming this weekend. Stay tuned


Someone got air.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is ebony now!  after a long day she finally sits on the floor!

Setup: 
Autopilot v2 management
1/4 lines
400c compressor
5 gal skinny tank
Airlift Performance fronts struts and performance rears


Freshly Bagged by burbank2broward, on Flickr

Rear Fitment


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice. Any install pics?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

J-Couch said:


> Nice. Any install pics?


lol no  to busy installing and getting dirty haha


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres another pic 










I was also thinking of something like this for my trunk setup. I did a quick photoshop to visualize how it would look. I ordered the straps they should be coming in later today. Not too sure how I'm going to get the camo on there. I did some research and I'll either do vinyl, hrydo dripping, plastidip, or just straight up paint. Not too sure yet. I kinda dig the straps with the raw aluminium showing.


----------



## J-Couch (Sep 6, 2013)

Good deal man.

:beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Like the raw aluminum myself. Makes me think old aircraft with the leather straps as well.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

I finished my trunk setup this weekend... I just need to buy a couple of more flashy pieces but here it is! Oem+ with some flare. Also heres another whoring pic by USPMotorsports this weekend after getting an oil change.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's siiick.. ! Well done bro..!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

So I traded my old wheels.... and picked up these... 3sdm 0.06 (sorry for the ****ty iphone pics)


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

They have performance rears now for our platform? Isn't the strut and bag setup separate? New wheels looking so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> They have performance rears now for our platform? Isn't the strut and bag setup separate? New wheels looking so good! :thumbup:


Yes it is, but its the new double bellow bags where you screw them onto the chassis, making them "performance"


----------



## engl-daniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello.. Your A3 Looks very nice.. This 3SDM Wheels are very "sexy" at your car ;-). What sice are the wheels? 8,5 x 18?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And another one bites the dust.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------

